# Grinder scare



## erinkg (Jan 2, 2006)

I purchased a slow speed grinder from Woodcraft a few months back and have been using it to sharpen my chisels freehand. I was pretty unsuccessful so I jumped on the Rockler Wolverine sale last month. Today I finally got it setup and ran into a problem. 

First, let me describe the setup. I need to be able to move the grinder so that I can make room for my sanding pads (micromesh) - I like to lay them all out on a towel for them to dry. I took a piece of MDF large enough to mount the grinder and the Wolverine base pieces and mounted the Wolv. base pieces along with a riser board that the grinder sits on. I didn't mount the grinder to the board because I wasn't sure what kind of bolts would work. In the past the grinder has been fine without being mount, so I figured it wouldn't be a problem.

Well, I sharpened one of my gouges and it worked great. When I attempted to sharpen the next gouge (a roughing gouge, I think - it looks like the second to the last gouge shown on the gouge page at www.robert-sorby.co.uk) and all of a sudden I heard a loud clank, the tool jumped back in my hand, the grinder jumped back about 8 inches and my finger turned red and started aching. The Wolverine tool rest (the small one, not the long one) also got bumped forward and started sparking. Wow - that really scared me. I ran over and unplugged the machine - I was too scared to turn it off using the power switch. 

Anyways, I'm not sure what happened - something must have caught, although I'm not sure why. So, how do I prevent this in the future? I'm guessing that I need to mount the grinder to the board and then clamp the board to my table. Should that be enough? Also, what should I use to mount the grinder to the board? I want the whole system to be movable, so I can't mount it with a bolt and nut, since the nut would be protruding from the bottom of the board. Any ideas?

Thanks! (and I'm happy to still be alive! My finger swelled up a bunch for a few hours, but it's fine now)
Erin


----------



## bigvoots44 (Jan 2, 2006)

erin, one solution would be to countersink the bottom of the bolt holes so that the heads of the bolts are below the surface of the board. 
fred


----------



## TomServo (Jan 2, 2006)

you could use carriage bolts through the bottom and screw the nuts on the top, and put some rubber feet on the board to help it stay put. safety is job #0!


----------



## woodwish (Jan 2, 2006)

I'd agree with the above, it needs to be mounted.  I have a similar system and had some bolts just long enough to go through and get a washer a nut on it.  I just used what I had in that famous "misc" drawer of nuts and bolts.  I mounted some small blocks on the corners to provide clearance and then some rubber feet on those.  I agree with Tom above, safety is the primary thing you need to worry about and it is NOT safe to use an unmounted grinder!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 2, 2006)

Mount it. From what you say, methinks you got real lucky that you weren't injured. Personally, I don't trust mdf for machinery. The glue and fibers could weaken from vibration and pressures and come apart on you. Call me old-fashioned but I use only 1/2" or 5/8" plywood or 2-bye planks for mounting tools.


----------



## chigdon (Jan 2, 2006)

Also watch out with your tools being held stationary -- I was putting a blunt angled grind on an 1/8" gouge and it bit into the grinding stone and exploded.  I now make sure to wear my face shield while grinding as I was very lucky before.


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 2, 2006)

Erin, use 3/4" plywood to mount system and grinder.  Countersink 5/16" Carriage bolts, bolt head under plywood, only countersink 1/8" - 3/16".  You can drill a hole through the plywood and bench top for a temporary "hold" while sharpening with another Carriage Bolt and Wingnut...

Did you Damage your wheel?  

Best thing to do is take off that wheel, support it with a pencil, use a wrench to Gently tap the wheel at North, then South, then East and finally West.
It Should be a Nice Chime, DULL NOISE IS BAD.

Any Damage can cause it to EXPLODE at Speed...

This is why when you turn it on, you arn't directly facing the grinder, and you're wearing a Face Shield...


----------



## erinkg (Jan 2, 2006)

Okay, it looks like I'm starting over with this mounting! I think we have some plywood, but if not I'll pick some up at HD this week along with the correct bolts. I'll also check the wheel to make sure it wasn't damaged. 

I've been wearing safety glasses, but it sounds like I need to get a face shield instead. Do they sell those at HD?

Thanks everyone for your advice!


----------



## erinkg (Jan 2, 2006)

BTW, does anyone have a photo of their grinder mounted with the wolverine system?


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 2, 2006)

Erin, 
Safety Glasses under a Face Shild is a good Combination.  I usually go in for more than less.  I've seen the aftermath of accidents...

As Requested...  The 3/4" plywood base for the Big, Heavy Delta slow speed with Wolverine System mounted.  You can't see the bolt anchoring the plywood to the bench top...

That's my arbor press and pen press...



<br />


----------



## Mudder (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> <br />Mount it. From what you say, methinks you got real lucky that you weren't injured. Personally, I don't trust mdf for machinery. The glue and fibers could weaken from vibration and pressures and come apart on you. Call me old-fashioned but I use only 1/2" or 5/8" plywood or 2-bye planks for mounting tools.



I have to agree with you here Frank (Imagine that?) The only way I would trust MDF for mounting tools is if it were sandwiched between two pieces of plywood. 

I have my grinder mounted on plywood and I can clamp it to my tablesaw or "portable workmate" when I need to sharpen. Since I mostly use my radial arm saw and bandsaw the grinder sits atop my tablesaw until I need it and then I just un clamp it and move it aside.


----------



## erinkg (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks for posting the photo John. I think I will just mount the whole thing to the lathe table near the back edge. That should give me room for my sanding stuff.


----------



## woodwish (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm glad someone else agreed with me about MDF.  I hate the stuff and here in the humid belt it tends to swell and deteriate rather badly.  I started to say in my post above that I would only use plywood but thought maybe in other parts of the country MDF held up better, guess it doesn't.

Erin, I think I would still mount the grinder and Wolverine system to a separate piece of plywood instead of directly to the lathe table.  That way if you do need to move it you can easily move the whole thing instead of remounting all of it.  You could still bolt down the plywood so you wouldn't have to worry about it moving around in use.


----------



## Teniko (Jan 2, 2006)

Here are some pictures of my grinder setup with wolverine, hope it helps, Dave.



<br />



<br />



<br />


----------



## BillATsetelDOTcom (Jan 2, 2006)

So - the conclusion is that we do not want to mount a grinder and wolverine to a totally portable system.

I really need to try to figure out a good way to mount mine, I really don't want to put holes in my new workbench.

As mentioned by someone else; I'd also love to see some pics of people's grinding systems.

Bill


----------



## Teniko (Jan 3, 2006)

Here is are two pictures of the grinder mounted. Dave



<br />



<br />


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 3, 2006)

This is Only My Opinion and Some Facts from the MRI Doctor and Techs...

David,  Running a grinder without the Safety Shields is an Accident waiting to happen.  They are there to "deflect" whatever comes off the wheels.  That shower of sparks is steel fragments and wheel composition. 

When you go for a MRI, they ask if you use a grinder, because those fragments of steel will be pulled from your skin and could end up in your Eyes, Nose, Ears, etc.  Like a great metal shower...   I was impressed.


----------



## Teniko (Jan 3, 2006)

John, how did you know I had an mri?[] You are absolutly right that you should not use the grinder with out the shield. I have been having issues with the wheel running out of balance which is why the shield is off. The pictures were taken as a result of the posters question and caught the grinder while I am trying to figure out the balance problem. I am going to post a question in another thread as to thoughts on rectifying the problem. Thanks for the safty reminder  [], Dave.


----------



## Borg_B_Borg (Jan 8, 2006)

Aside from the fact that it was not mounted, I speculate you might have placed the tool tip too close to the horizontal line of the wheel.  Instead of the wheel grinding the steel, it was beginning to push on the tool at that angle.  You're lucky nothing broke.

Steve


----------



## Teniko (Jan 8, 2006)

I am not aware of the fact that there is a horizontal line in the wheel. Please explain as I would not like to have anything break, thanks Dave.


----------



## Borg_B_Borg (Jan 8, 2006)

Just ignore my previous comment on the horizontal line.  I think I was mistaken about the concept.  The basic problem was your grinder was not bolted down relative to the jigs.

Steve




> _Originally posted by Teniko_
> <br />I am not aware of the fact that there is a horizontal line in the wheel. Please explain as I would not like to have anything break, thanks Dave.


----------



## JRowe (Jan 14, 2006)

I am so glad that I read this post.  I am a new member, (for almost an hour now, Starting to feel like an old member) and I have got so much from this post.  I have ordered the wolverine sharpening system and have been thinking of how to mount it.  Your post have helped by alot.  One of the things that I have really enjoyed was seeing how your shops were set up.  I have been wanting to see others shops for so long.  I have a shop that I build with some help from my friends that is 16X20 in my back yard. I am so cramped for room that I can hardly move around in there.  I wish that I had doubled the size in the beginning but I build what I could afford at the time.  I have so many tools and so little room.  The tools I don't complain about, I room I do.  I would love to see pictures of others shops and any advise on making the most of limited space.

If it would help I could take some pictures of my shop, but, I would need to clean it up before I took pictures.

Erin, I am so glad that you did not get hurt.  Rest assured that I have learned from you and I will be mounting my grinder this week.


----------



## wayneis (Jan 14, 2006)

Joey the Wolverine comes with very good instructions on how to mount it and the whole works.

Wayne


----------

